# Dendrophylax lindenii - the Ghost Orchid -



## Drorchid (Jun 3, 2010)

The first time I have ever seen one of these bloom in real life, so I thought I would share. The flowers are much larger than I was expecting.

















Robert


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 3, 2010)

:clap: I've seen it in person once--bloomed by Oak Hill Gardens. Can you sneak out and sniff this later and tell us what the fragrance is like?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice flowers! I saw one with 7 flowers on another forum.

Paphman910


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2010)

Really nice pics of this beauty! So now they are calling it Dendrophylax :rollhappy: The first I saw of these were wild plants in the Fahkahatchee Strand of south Florida back before it was a state preserve. Gotta be one of the coolest orchids out there.


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2010)

Just fantastic!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing! this is something worth growing if you can provide the conditions for it


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice and very interesting


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2010)

Well done! Very awesome. I was very fortunate to be able to see these in the wild in the Fakahatchee, but only in bud.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2010)

Excellent, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful! I have yet to see (and sniff) one in real life.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Good growing, Robert -- I understand these are very finicky about conditions.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2010)

One of the most outstanding forms of ochid flower I have seen (on pics)!!!! Jean


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 5, 2010)

It's such a gorgeous plant!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 6, 2010)

:drool::drool: They are just way too cool! Last month a member brought one to the club meeting. Sooo impressive, I think there was 6-7 flowers! The flowers were larger than I expected but didn't detect any fragrance.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool: They are just way too cool! Last month a member brought one to the club meeting. Sooo impressive, I think there was 6-7 flowers! The flowers were larger than I expected but didn't detect any fragrance.



Really Rose? That many flowers on one plant?! That is impressive. Guess I'm used to seeing them in the wild with just a couple flowers.


----------



## prem (Feb 18, 2019)

That is very well done for a plant that appears to be growing upside down. They are so hard to keep happy that way.

---Prem


----------

